# Develop, Automatic Advance to Next Photo After Rating, How Toggle?



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2011)

How can one toggle on and off the feature in the Develop Module, where after giving a star ranking, the photo selection automatically advances to the next one.  

Today, as I was giving star ratings to photos in the Develop Module, this was happening.    I never had that happen before.      It was working out well, for the way I was conducting my workflow today, but I don't know if it will stay that way.    Also, there may be other times when I would prefer the photo not advance after ranking.     So I'd like to know how to toggle that.

Also, is the same feature available in the Library Module?    It wasn't functioning like that for me today (or ever before.)


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2011)

Caps Lock.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 11, 2011)

And for the optional advance, instead of Caps Lock, hold shift while rating. Works the same with pick flags and color labels.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool.

Thanks.


----------

